# Zur "MSDN" -Hilfe in VB....



## -=[AH]=-Nø._12 (22. Januar 2002)

Hi..

kann mir jemand genau sagen, wo ich die *MSDN*- Hilfe für vb 6.0 finde?? Die Website von Microsoft, ist ja dermaßen übersichtlich.. :{} Ich wär froh, wenn ich das hilfe-paket irgentwo ziehen kann... Es ist nämlich genau das Richtige, um mal schnell nen Befehl nachzublättern..  

thx

cya
No._12


----------



## Interritor (22. Januar 2002)

Hi! Ich weiss net ob man es saugen kann weil es bei mir allein schon 2 Cd´s umfasst.


----------



## K-DOG (22. Januar 2002)

legal bekommst du das nich das sind 2 cds. aber http://www.msdn.com glaub ich ist doch recht übersichtlich
mfg


----------



## HasiMausi (9. August 2006)

*Ich suche JETZT msdn für VB 6.0*

Hallo allerseits,

Das ist hier ja nun schon alles etwas älter.

Ich habe jedenfalls jetzt das Problem, dass ich MSDN für VB 6.0 benötige. Auf der MSDN-Site bin ich nicht fündig geworden, auch sonst nirgends im INet.

Wenn jemand einen Link hat, wäre es nett ihn mir mitzuteilen, damit ich mir die CDs saugen kann.


PS: Ich hab mir eine neuere Version (8.x - 3 CDs) gezogen. leider war das vergebene Mühe.


----------



## DevHB (9. August 2006)

Hi,

siehe einen Beitrag über Dir.
Legal bekommst Du das gar nicht mehr, bei ebay eventuell, aber ob die Version dann auch legal ist, ist eine andere Sache.

Ich verstehe dass eine lokale Hilfe schneller ist, jedoch hat die Online-MSDN den Vorteil, dass sie auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist und neuere Themen inne sind (soweit nach dem Todespunkt von VB 6 noch neue Sachen kommen/kamen).

Hier gibt es die MSDN dann doch käuflich zu erwerben:
http://www.zoschke.com/products/Microsoft/MSDN/MSDN.asp

Hier ist die MSDN online
http://msdn.microsoft.com/


Schönen Abend.

Guß

DevHB


P.s.: "PS: Ich hab mir eine neuere Version (8.x - 3 CDs) gezogen. leider war das vergebene Mühe." ->  das hört sich auch nicht grade legal an...


----------



## HasiMausi (9. August 2006)

Hi,
Danke erstmal für die prompte Antwort.

Dieses MSDN hab ich von der Microsoft HP. Beim Durchblättern der Unterverzeichnisse hab ich allerdings auch nur VC++Hilfe-Dateien gefunden.
Naja, wer weiss was ich da runtergeladen habe.

Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass dieses MSDN kostenlos ist. Im Grunde weiss ich auch überhaupt nicht was das ist. Ich wollte eigentlich nur eine Kontext-Hilfe haben, da es sehr bequem ist damit zu arbeiten, wenn man nicht permanent die Syntax für selten benutzte Befehle im Kopf haben will.
Ausserdem bin ich immer noch am Lernen, und so ein Anwendungsbeispiel für einen Befehl hilft doch schnell weiter.

Schade muss ich wohl weiter mit VB 5.0 arbeiten.


----------



## DevHB (9. August 2006)

Hi,



> Dieses MSDN hab ich von der Microsoft HP


zeig mal bitte den Link zum Download von Deiner MSDN.



> Im Grunde weiss ich auch überhaupt nicht was das ist


Die MSDN (Microsoft Developer Network) ist die Hilfe für das gesamte Visual Studio.
In ihr sind alle Funktionen aufgelistet, die meißten mit Anwendungsbeispielen und Referenzen auf andere Themen.
Zusätzlich existiert noch die KnowledgeBase, in der Workarounds und Programmierthemen untergebracht sind (z.B. Türme von Hanoi).



Gruß

DevHB


----------



## HasiMausi (9. August 2006)

Hier ist der Link

unten auf der Site.


Das mit der Hilfe war schon klar. Ich dachte allerdings dass da noch mehr hintersteckt, weil ich soviel Text dazu gesehen habe.
Zuviel Text, der mich abgeschreckt hat zu lesen.


----------



## DevHB (9. August 2006)

Hi,

na, das sieht mir nach der MSDN für .NET 2005 aus, nicht für VB 6.


> Overview
> MSDN Library provides access to essential programming information, including technical white papers, software development kits and code samples necessary to develop web services and applications. This is an updated version of the MSDN Library for Visual Studio® 2005.
> 
> Note: If you have purchased Microsoft Visual Studio® 2005, the MSDN Library is integrated with Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Help by default and is integrated in to the F1 Help function. However, the MSDN Library can also be installed and viewed as a stand-alone reference, and does not require installing Visual Studio 2005. This MSDN Library does not by default integrate with Visual Studio 6.0 or Visual Studio .NET 2003 products.


----------



## HasiMausi (9. August 2006)

Ja.
Nix für ungut, hab mich diesbezüglich wohl etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt.


----------

